# Ito ang pesimula ng ebangheyo



## Meylin

Hello, am trying to idenfy the following language. i am under the impression that is Tagalo but am not sure. the text is taken from the bible and it might be old too. Thanks for the help. 


*Ito ang pesimula ng ebangheyo patungkol kay Jesucristo, ang Anak nd Diyos. *

*Ito and nasusulat as aklat ng mga propeta: Narito, isusugo ko ang aking sugo na mauuna sa inyo.  Siya ang maghahnda sa harpa mo ng iyong daraanan*


----------



## Eddie

Hi, Meylin!

The text you've supplied belongs to one of the following 2 languages:
 
Malay
Tagalog
 
Both languages are very closely related. Unfortunately, I can't be more specific than that.
 
Hope I have helped.


----------



## lainyn

I think this is Tagalog, judging by the Spanish influence on the language and also the word "ng" which means "the" in Tagalog. There are quite a few filipinos here, who would be happy to help you once they see the thread !


----------



## JLanguage

Meylin said:
			
		

> Hello, am trying to idenfy the following language. i am under the impression that is Tagalo but am not sure. the text is taken from the bible and it might be old too. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> *Ito ang pesimula ng ebangheyo patungkol kay Jesucristo, ang Anak nd Diyos. *
> 
> *Ito and nasusulat as aklat ng mga propeta: Narito, isusugo ko ang aking sugo na mauuna sa inyo. Siya ang maghahnda sa harpa mo ng iyong daraanan*


 
That definitely seems like Tagalog to me, and not Malay, judging by the following two omniglot translations.

Tagalog:
Ang lahat ng tao'y isinilang na malaya at pantay-pantay sa karangalan at mga karapatan. Sila'y pinagkalooban ng katwiran at budhi at dapat magpalagayan ang isa't isa sa diwa ng pagkakapatiran. 

Malay: 
Semua manusia dilahirkan bebas dan samarata dari segi kemuliaan dan hak-hak. Mereka mempunyai pemikiran dan perasaan hati dan hendaklah bertindak di antara satu sama lain dengan semangat persaudaraan. 

English Translation:
All human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights. They are endowed with reason and conscience and should act towards one another in a spirit of brotherhood.


----------



## Lancel0t

Meylin said:
			
		

> Hello, am trying to idenfy the following language. i am under the impression that is Tagalo but am not sure. the text is taken from the bible and it might be old too. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> *Ito ang pesimula ng ebangheyo patungkol kay Jesucristo, ang Anak nd Diyos. *
> 
> *Ito and nasusulat as aklat ng mga propeta: Narito, isusugo ko ang aking sugo na mauuna sa inyo. Siya ang maghahnda sa harpa mo ng iyong daraanan*


 
Yep. It is Tagalog or Filipino and not Malay. Let me translate that for you in English:

*Ito ang pasimula ng ebangheyo patungkol kay Jesucristo, ang Anak ng Diyos. *

This is the start/beginning of the gospel about Jesus, the Son of God.

*Ito ang nasusulat sa aklat ng mga propeta: Narito, isusugo ko ang aking sugo na mauuna sa inyo. Siya ang maghahanda sa harap mo ng iyong daraanan.*


This is written in the book of the prophets: Here, I will send my chosen one ahead of you. He will prepare your way.


----------



## Lancel0t

lainyn said:
			
		

> I think this is Tagalog, judging by the Spanish influence on the language and also the word "ng" which means "the" in Tagalog. There are quite a few filipinos here, who would be happy to help you once they see the thread !


 
Nice judgement lainyn, however "ng" doesn't always mean "the" in ENglish

ex:
Ang Awit ng kabataan - The song of the youth - "of"
Binigyan ko siya ng bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"

and sometimes it doesn't have a direct translation in English

Nawalan siya ng pera - He/she lost his/her money.

I hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## Meylin

Thank you sooooooooooooo much to all of you. Really, hightly, extremetly appreciate it. 

Meylin.


----------



## lainyn

Thanks for the info, Lancelot 

My goodness, it must be confusing for anglophone learners of Tagalog to understand all the nuances of "ng". Is Tagolog always written with the Latin alphabet?

~Lainyn


----------



## yuriandre

yes, lailyn. it is written in Latin alphabet. However, we Filipinos have ancient writing system called Alibata but is no longer being used. It was used in pre-spanish Era and most of the artifacts relating to the Alibata writing system was burned by Spanish conquistadores during that time.


----------



## redwine

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Nice judgement lainyn, however "ng" doesn't always mean "the" in ENglish
> 
> ex:
> Ang Awit ng kabataan - The song of the youth - "of"
> Binigyan ko siya ng bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
> 
> and sometimes it doesn't have a direct translation in English
> 
> Nawalan siya ng pera - He/she lost his/her money.
> 
> I hope this gives you an idea.



Binigyan ko siya ng bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
dapat:
Binigyan ko siya nang bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
ewan ko lang, pero ito ang tamang baybay ayon sa aking guro sa mababang paaralan.


----------



## Lancel0t

redwine said:
			
		

> Binigyan ko siya ng bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
> dapat:
> Binigyan ko siya nang bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
> ewan ko lang, pero ito ang tamang baybay ayon sa aking guro sa mababang paaralan.


 
- Tama nga ang baybay mo pero may pinagkaiba ang "ng" and "nang", ito ang ilan sa alam ko:

"ng" -ginagamit kapag ang susunod ay pangalan at ang "nang" ay ginagamit kapag ang sumusunod ay pang-uri o pangabay.

Naglalakad ako nang dahan-dahan.
Nang biglang umalis si lola ako ay nalungkot.


----------



## Merlin

- Tama nga ang baybay mo pero may pinagkaiba ang "ng" and "nang", ito ang ilan sa alam ko:

"ng" -ginagamit kapag ang susunod ay pangalan at ang "nang" ay ginagamit kapag ang sumusunod ay pang-uri o pangabay.

Naglalakad ako nang dahan-dahan.
Nang biglang umalis si lola ako ay nalungkot.



I agree with you Lancelot


----------



## jaykemin

Hi there!Im very much interested about your topic guys.Well,as a Filipino i'm willing to help you when it comes to our native language.I'm pretty much sure about this sentence...

 Binigyan ko siya ng bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"


dapat:Binigyan ko siya nang bulaklak - I gave her a flower. - "a"
ewan ko lang, pero ito ang tamang baybay ayon sa aking guro sa mababang paaralan.

Well ,the first sentence is correct compared to the second sentence,because "Ng" pertains as a preposition that positioned before the noun.

*binigyan ko siya "ng" bulaklak-this is the correct one.
*nakakita si inay "ng" pera  

Nang may use before the verb/adverb.

*Nang mahulog sa puno si Inay.
*tinapon ang mga bulaklak "nang" mabulok ito.


 I hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## el_conquistador

jaykemin, mas maige siguro kung isasalin mo ang mga halimbawang iyong binigay para mas lalong maunawaan ng mga kaibigan nating di nagsasalita ng tagalog 

jaykemin, I think it might be a better idea to translate to tagalog the examples you've given so that our non-tagalog speaking friends would understand it better.  (I hope I'm doing a respectable level of translation here! hehehe!)
hi to all filipinos in this forum!


----------



## Qcumber

yuriandre said:


> However, we Filipinos have ancient writing system called Alibata but is no longer being used.


I'm afraid the proper name is not * alibata (an early 20th century invention by a Filipino nincompoop), but *baybáyin*.


----------

